# Bracing The Slide Out Bed.



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

This has GOT to have been covered already, but I can't find it. I'd like to be able to use the slide out bed, not slid out, just for a quick nap during travel. I know ya can't jump on the bed when it's inboard cause you'll damage the suspension on the tracks above. So, somebody's come up with an easy fix? Easy to use portable braces for below? I've just bought the trailer ( 28KRS ) and haven't really had a moment to study the issue and possible solutions So I thought I'd take the easy route and hit y'all up for your experiences and solutions. Thanks in advance for any and all direction and thoughts. 

Safe travels, all.

gary


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What year is the trailer? Does it have a manual or power rear slide out?


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Good morning!

The trailer is a 2007 28KRS with manual rear queen bed slide out. This is the slideout in question. It also has a power L side power dinnette slideout. Thanks.

gary


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Take a look at this old thread. My dealer told me to never put more than 50 pounds on the manual rear slide when it was in. Others have loaded up and slept in them using a rear slide support. I never tried it.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34055


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Excellent resources, thefulminator! I KNEW this subject HAD to have been addressed. I may have to wait till spring to play with it, but play with it I will before shoving off in May. Thanks!

Safe travels, all.

gary


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There are many more old threads on the subject. That was the first one I found. For better search results than on the forum, go to Google and include outbackers.com, rear, slide and support on your search.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Am I missing something here? The two examples shown look, to me, overly complicated. Why wouldn't a simple scissors jack and a 18" section of 2x4 placed under the forward aspect of the bed suffice?

Safe travels, all.

gary


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps it would. Something else to be aware of is that the floor is only 7/16" thick OSB. A point load between the floor beams may punch right through.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That would work. But. Would still have to be attatched to the floor, or bottom of the bed frame. Just cranked up with pressure probably wouldn't make it far. I used a alluminum telescopic adjustable folding table leg. and attatched to underside of bed. When not in use i just flip it up out of the way. Only issue i found is when i forgot it was there a couple of times and extended the bed the leg didn't fare so well. It's now on my list of things to do when getting set up. Otherwise good. Should be able to find this type of leg at any RV dealer. Thats where i got ours.


----------



## jkriebel1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I used an Adjustable Load Locking Bar (Like This : http://www.dccargomall.com/39-72-Suctioning-Load-Lock-Cargo-Bar.aspx?gdftrk=gdfV28553_a_7c3139_a_7c12272_a_7c1966&gclid=Cj0KEQiAsP-2BRCFl4Lb2NTJttEBEiQAmj2tbc-FwWR8q6TsguNnIbDJ3rxQ0vrHWo7QySuSw0-GAzIaAp_x8P8HAQ) - Had It Cut Down To Length At Local Fabricator - Left Rubber Ends On Both Sides - I Will Take Pictures As Soon As Possible - Best Modification Ive Ever Done . Easiest Too


----------



## jkriebel1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I used an Adjustable Load Locking Bar (Like This : http://www.dccargoma...GAzIaAp_x8P8HAQ) - Had It Cut Down To Length At Local Fabricator - Left Rubber Ends On Both Sides - I Will Take Pictures As Soon As Possible - Best Modification Ive Ever Done . Easiest Too


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's what I use. Had to cut off about 3" to fit mine.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Task-2-ft-5-in-4-ft-1-In-Quick-Support-Rod-75-125-Cm-T74505/100383315?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100383316-_-100383315-_-N


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Stumpy75 said:


> Here's what I use. Had to cut off about 3" to fit mine.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Task-2-ft-5-in-4-ft-1-In-Quick-Support-Rod-75-125-Cm-T74505/100383315?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100383316-_-100383315-_-N


I think i'll go that route myself. The folding adjustable alluminum leg that i know use is kinda Thrashed. The first 2 times i put out the bed i forgot to lift it up as it is attatched to the underside. It's on my list of things to do before letting the bed out but a tad late lol Otherwise worked perfect.


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

Stumpy75 said:


> Here's what I use. Had to cut off about 3" to fit mine.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Task-2-ft-5-in-4-ft-1-In-Quick-Support-Rod-75-125-Cm-T74505/100383315?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100383316-_-100383315-_-N


Just curious, as I purchased one of these for piece of mind even with the cable slide system, . . . which end did you remove the 3" from and was it a straight forward modification? I don't have this in front of me, but want to cut this down before I head out to pick the trailer up so that it is ready for the 900 mile trip back.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

brentp said:


> Stumpy75 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I use. Had to cut off about 3" to fit mine.
> ...


I picked one up today. I cut 5 inches off. Stumpy the link you supplied said 19.99. I printed it off and went to home depot. here they wanted 27 dollars. They said 19.99 was U.S. pricing but gave it to me for for the same. Brentp the modification is simple. A hacksaw a hammer and a flathead screw driver to punch the threaded plug out. There is tons of room for adjustment so cutting a bit more should be no issue if you wanted to.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Glad it worked for you. I made up a little larger base to set it on the floor to spread the load a little more. I just used some 1/2" plywood and some carpet scraps I had. Maybe 1'x1' or so...


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Gonna look into this at Home Depot tomorrow. Looks like a good, simple fix. Maybe get two of them and space them apart under the bed. Thanks to all who responded with helpful hints. 9 weeks till I shove off from west Massachusetts to Jackson Hole, Wyoming! WooHoooo!!

Safe travels all.

gary


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I had to order it. They had longer sizes at my local HD, but not the shortest one, which you need... May be different at the HD near you.


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

thefulminator said:


> thefulminator, on 22 Nov 2015 - 8:53 PM, said:
> 
> What year is the trailer? Does it have a manual or power rear slide out?


What's the story on the newer power cable rear slide? Is it supposed to be able to hold weight when it's in?

We never got on our bed when it was in, but the rails on the roof inside started to pull away from the ceiling just from driving it down the road. Dealer fixed the rails under warranty at the end of the season last year. Hoping it will hold up better this year. We'll see...


----------



## RunningRigging (Nov 13, 2015)

Wound up wedging a couple of 2x4's cut to size under the bed. Been on it without issue. We'll see how it holds out for the long drive out to Jackson, WY from here in west Massachusetts.

Safe travels all. 

gary


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> brentp said:
> 
> 
> > Stumpy75 said:
> ...


After my first trip with the new support. I need to do some sort of modification. After checking it a few times in my travels it had fell to the floor everytime. Over 900 K's and lots of frost heaves so i'm not surprized. I'm happy it didn't bang anything up at least.


----------



## reedebr (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to all this, just bought my travel trailer this November.

I have a 2016 210URS; I have been wondering if the rear bed slide could be used while in. Nothing in the Kestone manual about it.This travel trailer uses Accuslide system so far as I can tell. I went to Norco Industries web site and read through all the information on this system and it seems as though the slide out doesn't need roof suports while in at all the way it's designed, I must be misunderstanding something? By the way where would I find any warnings to stay out of the bed slide while in the in position I can't find anything on it?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

reedebr said:


> Hi all, I'm new to all this, just bought my travel trailer this November.
> 
> I have a 2016 210URS; I have been wondering if the rear bed slide could be used while in. Nothing in the Kestone manual about it.This travel trailer uses Accuslide system so far as I can tell. I went to Norco Industries web site and read through all the information on this system and it seems as though the slide out doesn't need roof suports while in at all the way it's designed, I must be misunderstanding something? By the way where would I find any warnings to stay out of the bed slide while in the in position I can't find anything on it?


I have used the rear slide bed many times while on the road in the in position. No issues. 2012 I use a telescopic support as well


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> After my first trip with the new support. I need to do some sort of modification. After checking it a few times in my travels it had fell to the floor everytime. Over 900 K's and lots of frost heaves so i'm not surprized. I'm happy it didn't bang anything up at least.


I've found mine on the floor once, so I now tighten it up a little more. Maybe attach it to the bed somehow?



reedebr said:


> Hi all, I'm new to all this, just bought my travel trailer this November.
> 
> I have a 2016 210URS; I have been wondering if the rear bed slide could be used while in. Nothing in the Kestone manual about it.This travel trailer uses Accuslide system so far as I can tell. I went to Norco Industries web site and read through all the information on this system and it seems as though the slide out doesn't need roof suports while in at all the way it's designed, I must be misunderstanding something? By the way where would I find any warnings to stay out of the bed slide while in the in position I can't find anything on it?


I have slept with it in a few times, and it did work. But I felt better when I had it supported. Not that it needed it maybe, but just for my piece of mind...

I just saw that my link to HD says it's not available through them any more. Here's a link to the manufacturer, who sells direct.

http://www.task-tools.com/us/hand-tools/quick-support-rods/2-6-4-6-76-cm-137-cm-short-quick-support-rod.html

And here's another link.

https://www.amazon.com/Task-Tools-T74505-49-Inch-Support/dp/B0026T0R0G/ref=pd_day0_469_4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HA6FYPMFRMVVWJXEY0R1

Also, another base to the rod I didn't know was available... 13" wide

https://www.amazon.com/Task-Tools-T74527-8-Inch-Support/dp/B004O7YZKG/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483110737&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=2-3%2F8%22+x+13-5%2F8%22+QSR+Soft+Pad+-+1%2Fpack++Product+Number+T74527


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

reedebr said:


> Hi all, I'm new to all this, just bought my travel trailer this November.
> 
> I have a 2016 210URS; I have been wondering if the rear bed slide could be used while in. Nothing in the Kestone manual about it.This travel trailer uses Accuslide system so far as I can tell. I went to Norco Industries web site and read through all the information on this system and it seems as though the slide out doesn't need roof suports while in at all the way it's designed, I must be misunderstanding something? By the way where would I find any warnings to stay out of the bed slide while in the in position I can't find anything on it?


I contacted keystone directly about using the slide while in as my salesperson said it will support 1000lbs in or out with out a support.

The Keystone rep stated that when the sildeout is in the in position, there is a maximum weight of 50lbs and it is not to be slept in while in.

With that said, I made a brace for mine and have slept with it in a few times with no problems.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The slide out support controversy continues into yet another year of Outbackers. I am a believer in over engineering and that led me to build a slide support for my 2011 210RS rear bed slide. I know the company states that the electric slide will support my weight when fully open or closed. I also know that it doesn't hurt to protect my investment. The channels along the ceiling our guides for the slide as it moves. I am convinced that those channels become loose from the ceiling when the slide is in, unsupported, and inertia exerts a downward force on the slide as the trailer goes down the highway. i.e. :

You our on a country road driving carefree and come to a railroad crossing. As you approach the crossing you realize that it presents quite a "bump" in the road. You hit it and the whole trailer makes the jump and bounces jauntily behind you. All seems fine but you check the trailer at the next stop. The cabinet doors are open, stuff has been rearranged and strewn on the floor... WHEW... at least nothing was broken. Think a moment... the unsupported bed slide had extra forces on it during your railroad crossing flyover. The bed initially went weightless and then immediately landed. The forces of inertia stressed the bed and could possibly pulled on the ceiling guide channels. If you don't understand where I am going with my scenario then stop reading and relax... it'll never happen to you. If you see that is might be advantageous to support the bed while traveling then check this thread:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=42138&p=480290

OR http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34055&hl=%2Bslide+%2Bsupport

Happy New Year Outbackers!

Leigh


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Leedek said:


> The slide out support controversy continues into yet another year of Outbackers. I am a believer in over engineering and that led me to build a slide support for my 2011 210RS rear bed slide. I know the company states that the electric slide will support my weight when fully open or closed. I also know that it doesn't hurt to protect my investment. The channels along the ceiling our guides for the slide as it moves. I am convinced that those channels become loose from the ceiling when the slide is in, unsupported, and inertia exerts a downward force on the slide as the trailer goes down the highway. i.e. :
> 
> You our on a country road driving carefree and come to a railroad crossing. As you approach the crossing you realize that it presents quite a "bump" in the road. You hit it and the whole trailer makes the jump and bounces jauntily behind you. All seems fine but you check the trailer at the next stop. The cabinet doors are open, stuff has been rearranged and strewn on the floor... WHEW... at least nothing was broken. Think a moment... the unsupported bed slide had extra forces on it during your railroad crossing flyover. The bed initially went weightless and then immediately landed. The forces of inertia stressed the bed and could possibly pulled on the ceiling guide channels. If you don't understand where I am going with my scenario then stop reading and relax... it'll never happen to you. If you see that is might be advantageous to support the bed while traveling then check this thread:
> 
> ...


+1 That's why I support mine...


----------



## Slickhead63 (Jun 11, 2021)

Tourdfox said:


> I have used the rear slide bed many times while on the road in the in position. No issues. 2012 I use a telescopic support as well


What type of telescopic support do you use? the tallest supports that I have found for slide outs are 47", the rear slide out is 84" off the ground. trying to find a support tall enough to work


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Slickhead63 said:


> What type of telescopic support do you use? the tallest supports that I have found for slide outs are 47", the rear slide out is 84" off the ground. trying to find a support tall enough to work


I'm talking in the IN position, So from the floor to underside of bed is on a couple feet. Home depot has adjustable supports. Telescopic


----------

